# It's together but not finished



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

It still needs some work but at least the kids can play with it.

http://s688.photobucket.com/albums/vv247/ohno50/?action=view&current=010.jpg


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

VERY nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Great layout O50 :thumbsup:. Keep he pics coming as you progress... nd


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Great utilization of space. Very well thought out! :thumbsup:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Sweet track. Gotta google map how far it is to your track...

:drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Some Features*



resinmonger said:


> Sweet track. Gotta google map how far it is to your track...
> 
> :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


1355 Miles +/-15 miles

5'X10' area
64.5' equal length lanes
Central Reverse Switches
Brake Switches
0-20 VPS
6 power taps

*Unique Features:*
The base is KD-bolted together with separate platform for the track
The platform is foam core construction
Driver stations use key hole slots for easy removal
Removable harness for driver stations
Central power distribution box is removable
Removable harness for power taps

*Favorite Feature:*
The platform that the track is mounted on can be turned 180 degrees. There is another plug on the other side of the track to connect to the power taps with additional mounting screws on the apron for the driver's stations. This allows the track to be run from *2 perspectives in 2 directions*. I'll try and turn the track tomorrow when my son comes for Easter and I'll get a picture up of the other perspective.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Good locking track!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Great job on the track and table. Looks like fun and the color is very nice.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

Very well thought out, good use of space. :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WOW.....I'm jealous. Wish I had room for that.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow! Nice job!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

That is SICK!! WHAT IS IT 50 FOOT OF TRACK ON A 4x8! SWEET!


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Very good looking racing facility!


----------



## rideinstile (Dec 26, 2007)

Man, that makes my table look bad.... REally profesional job!!!:wave: Dave


----------



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

T-Jet Racer said:


> That is SICK!! WHAT IS IT 50 FOOT OF TRACK ON A 4x8! SWEET!


Thanks!

64.5' on a 5' X 10'


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Part II*

The track is nailed down except for the pieces leading to the ramps. The borders are on and the pouches for the controllers are attached with velcro. Background pictures have been added.

Pictures
http://s688.photobucket.com/albums/vv247/ohno50/Track_04-23-2009/


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Looking very sweet, Ohno50! You have a great selection of corners. Should be mui bueno to drive. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

ohno50,
Can you tell us more about your drivers stations?


----------



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

Would you like to know something specific or do you need details of the complete build?

I don't want to bore you with details that you don't need.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

[QUOTE=ohno50;

Driver stations use key hole slots for easy removal
Removable harness for driver stations
Central power distribution box is removable
Removable harness for power taps

Does this help?


----------



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

wheelszk said:


> ohno50;
> Driver stations use key hole slots for easy removal
> Removable harness for driver stations
> Central power distribution box is removable
> ...


----------

